# Misaligned ground size adjustment dial on Ascaso i2 i-mini?



## jergosh (Jun 27, 2016)

I bought a second-hand Ascaso grinder on eBay and noticed that the dial for adjusting the ground size is off-centre (I've attached a photo). I contacted the seller but he claims this is normal and was like that since he bought it. Could someone confirm?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I reviewed these amongst other grinders years ago now, a link to the review is here:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf

This photo shows the the grind mechanism and it is common for the lever to be off centre a little...open her up and check for any damage, it should look very much like this.

  ascaso i2 mini by davecorbey, on Flickr


----------

